# Prozessor laut boot 1,9, aobwohl eigentlich ein 2,4



## JohnDoe (2. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

ich hab da ein Problem, oder besser mein Freund hat da ein Problem.

Er hat, so sagt er mir, und ich denke, er hat recht, einen AMD Athlon, der eigentlich 2,4 GHz schaffen sollte. Bei jedem Systemstart zeigt das BIOS beim booten aber nur 1,9 GHz an. Die Taktrate ist im BIOS dann auf minimum gestellt. Er ändert das also entsprechend seines Prozis ab und nach einem Boot geht es dann. Aber nicht lange. Nach einem Neustart geht das ganze Spiel von vorne los.

Die BIOS-Batterie haben wir schon getauscht, ohne Erfolg. Wir wissen erst mal nicht weiter und ich wollte deshalb hier mal nachfragen.

Danke im voraus...


----------



## Tim C. (2. Februar 2004)

Da kein AMD Prozessor mit einer tatsächlichen Taktfrequenz von 2400 Mhz auf dem Markt ist, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass es sich um den XP 2400+ handelt, welcher seinerseits 2000Mhz leistet.

Es ist also zu überprüfen, ob der FSB korrekt eingestellt wurde und des sich tatsächlich um die CPU handelt, die es eigentlich sein sollte.


----------



## El Comandante (16. März 2004)

...bei meinem Mainboard musste ich das BIOS aktualisieren, damit es den Prozessor-Takt richtig erkannt hat.


----------



## server (16. März 2004)

Hi,

Du bist nicht der einzige, der das Problem hier hatte....
Es könnte auch ein AMD XP 2600+ mit 2,08 GHZ sein 

hier der Link sollte dir weiterhelfen...

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=149563&highlight=bios 

Du solltest wie oben schon erwähnt wurde, den FSB überprüfen und auch den Multiplikator, beides findest du im BIOS.


----------



## Tim C. (16. März 2004)

Meine Herren, erst den Thread nach über einem Monat hochholen und dann sowas daherlabern. Warum glauben wir nicht einfach, dass er nunmal den 2400+ hat, der de facto nunmal nur 2ghz hat?


----------



## server (16. März 2004)

Sorry, ich hab nicht aufs Erstelldatum geschaut...
Aber es gibt AMD 2600+ mit 2,08 GHZ


----------



## Tim C. (16. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von server _
> *Sorry, ich hab nicht aufs Erstelldatum geschaut...
> Aber es gibt AMD 2600+ mit 2,08 GHZ *


Ja und zwar NUR. der 2600+ hat *immer* 2,08Ghz genau wie der 2400+ *immer* 2Ghz hat...


----------



## Bauki (17. März 2004)

des rätsel s lösung wurde doch schon genannt. er hat ein bios update gemact. fsb immer von 133m/hz auf 100m/hz also cpu weniger leistung.


----------



## Tim C. (17. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Bauki _
> *des rätsel s lösung wurde doch schon genannt. er hat ein bios update gemact. fsb immer von 133m/hz auf 100m/hz also cpu weniger leistung. *


Ähm, nein?
Er hat behauptet, sein Kumpel hätte eine AMD CPU mit 2400Mhz. Eine solche CPU ist allerdings nirgendwo auf der Welt existent. Selbst die großen Bartons oder Hammer AMDs haben stets weniger als 2400Mhz.

Daraus haben wir geschlossen, dass er wohl einen AMD XP 2400+ hat, von dem *er denkt* das er 2400Mhz hat.
Auch wenn seine CPU tatsächlich 2400Mhz leisten würde und er nur 1,9ghz anzeigen würde, käme die FSB Schaukelei nicht wirklich in Frage, da eine CPU, die auf 133Mhz FSB 2,4ghz leistet, auf 100mhz FSB nur 1,8ghz leistet (einfacher mathematischer Dreisatz) und nicht, wie von ihm beobachtet 1,9.

Da sich der ursprüngliche Poste jedoch nicht mehr gemeldet hat, ist davon auszugehen, dass das Problem behoben ist.


----------



## LordNoel (23. März 2004)

Sorry, wenn ich hier einfach so mal ins Gespräch platze, aber mein Barton läuft derzeitig auf glatten 2,8 GHZ... Klar - eigentlich nicht normal, aber mit guter Kühlung ist alles drin...
(Wobei man hierbei noch dran denken sollte, erstmal die Nummern am Proz zu suchen und dann mit Praxistests zu vergleichen)

Schlussendlich unterstützen manche Boards eine CPU- Auto- Detection, welche das Bios demnach wieder in den für den Prozessor beste umgebung setzt. Sollte man an overclocking denken, sollte man diverse Funktionen aus dem Bios Disablen...


----------



## fhg-hans (29. März 2004)

mein board hat den auch automatisch hoch gesetzt den takt...net so wie bei den anderen die ich hatte wo ich hoch takten mußte aber das steht doch meisst in dem handbuch auf was man das stellen muß,bei den cpu's.....


----------

